# 7ft Tiger Shark bumping my PA14 11/3/12



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Went out with JD 7.62 and Ginzu early this morning in Navarre. Got some bait and we headed out to our first spot. Nothing on the troll. Pulled up a 15" Trigger and was happy. Went to drop another bait down and just happened to look over to see a 7ft Tiger Shark 2ft from my kayak. I got a little freaked. So the Tiger goes under my yak and bumps my rudder and thrashes a little. He comes back around and goes under my yak again in the middle and bumps me. So I"m just sitting still and just watching.:surrender: He comes back around a third time and goes under me and bites my bait tube hanging over the edge. He thrashes a little and lets go. I grab the Go Pro at this point and get some footage, but not the exciting stuff. I start pedaling towards the guys to hope he harasses Ginzu and leaves me alone. :whistling: It works and he starts swimming around JD and Ginzu. I can breath again. 5 minutes later the shark munches on JD's king rig and takes him for a ride. JD pulled him up and then got broken off. Went to alot of different areas after that and got nothing but about a dozen sharks and I got lucky with a flounder. JD had another encounter with a 7-8ft Tiger so hopefully he will chime in. Scary day and enjoy the video.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I cant view the video


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like there are "copyright" issues with the video. It won't play.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> Looks like there are "copyright" issues with the video. It won't play.


Copy. I will try another song. I can't stand when that happens.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

man I would hate to have remoras following me around all day.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool vid man, shark city for sure out there.

I did get some decent footage, especially of the second one "chasing me."


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful animal... looks like fun.

I remember hooking a big tiger on my boat once. He came up pretty easy. Night Moves spotted him first.

I quote: "That's a big Tiger shark, and he ain't done yet"...

Sure enough, he lit up beautifully, then ran a couple hundred yards off the reel in a hurry. We finally got him boat side and released him, though a good half hour later.

Jim


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Just seeing the bottom of the yak with the rudder and the fins it's obvious the shark thinks it's an animal in distress floating on top and possibly an easy meal. Maybe a small whale or flipper. CRAZY VIEW.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Mr. Yakntat, them tiger shark seem to like that yak for some reason. You need to start packing some heat just in case.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

The sharks are gonna outsmart you yakkers one day, be careful out there!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Cracker said:


> Mr. Yakntat, them tiger shark seem to like that yak for some reason. You need to start packing some heat just in case.


no doubt.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Cracker said:


> Mr. Yakntat, them tiger shark seem to like that yak for some reason. You need to start packing some heat just in case.


Yeah I was telling the guys today that I must have really pissed a shark off along the way somewhere. It seems like every time I go fish they show up. I lose a lot of hooks and sinkers to these guys. Might need to wear a chain suit. Haha


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

That is a magnificent animal. When I see one for myself or even view a video it makes me glad to be here. However, not sure that I would be as happy in a yak.


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

Dang Y&T, we were just talking ab that when u came in the store the other day!!! I'll let u know when I decide to get some work done by you:$


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Capn Hook said:


> Dang Y&T, we were just talking ab that when u came in the store the other day!!! I'll let u know when I decide to get some work done by you:$


Yeah, I could be the next Tiger Shark whisperer! 

Just PM me a picture of what your looking at doing when your ready and we'll hook it up Capn Hook. I'm working on a Mahi as we speak.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Lol you ought to invest in a shark shield. magnificant animal, they're beautiful to see lit up. I had a tiger investigate me out there not too long ago while i was off of navarre beach


----------

